# headed down to st augustine



## jms

gonna take a road trip,before my season gets insane busy again - i got about 2 weeks...

leaving friday nite - towing my little rig on down with me

gonna fish the salt run and down by mantanzas -think i spelled that wrong...

anybody from that area ?

wanna share some info ?


----------



## Brett

Sunrise, incoming tide is when I play in Salt Run

Entrance to the Sebastian River down deep with live bait.
The rips that form over the bars in the basin just west of the inlet
hold small blues and tinker mackerel. They're in there following the glass minnows.
Oyster creeks north of the Vilano Bridge hold reds, trout and flounder.
Most use live bait, this time of year it's finger mullet.

Devils Elbow and the oyster bars in the vicinity of the 206 bridge can be good.
Again, incoming tide works best for me at sunrise.

Pellicer flats can be awesome but extremely shallow, lotsa oysters to chew your hull.


----------



## Creek Runner

Early in the morning on low water the ICW will hold reds and trout I use only Artificial bait. Jig head with a gulp shrimp of paddle tail soft bait. If it's calm water top water will always look nice.

Jack's are heavy on the sea wall by the fort and marina. they will eat anything. High water.

Pick a flat on the flood tide tail's are everywhere.


When you coming down? Where will you being staying at?


----------



## jms

> Early in the morning on low water the ICW will hold reds and trout I use only Artificial bait. Jig head with  a gulp shrimp of paddle tail soft bait. If it's calm water top water will always look nice.
> 
> Jack's are heavy on the sea wall by the fort and marina. they will eat anything. High water.
> 
> Pick a flat on the flood tide tail's are everywhere.
> 
> 
> When you coming down? Where will you being staying at?



gonna be there on saturday

i have a friend in st augustine beach -gonna be staying there

thank you


----------



## fsae99

Lots of good flounder fishing in and around Matanzas, I put in at Devils Elbow. The current in the ICW and the inlet is wicked fast on falling and rising tides.

Beat the banks and bounce off the bottom just N of the inlet before you leave the ICW and the banks on the N side going towards the actual inlet near the fort. I like 1/4 oz with a longer shank red/green jig heads and white gulp swimming mullet. Also had good luck on flounder drifting Carolina rigs on incoming tide at the big sand bar E of the fort.


----------



## jms

all i wanted to do was take a little trip south - get some red fish,some specs...

i'm not complaining - i like being busy,i don't want to be slow - EVER !

shop's slammed with work !
big job's in the shop and cut apart - decks,stringers,bulkheads - fuel system,etc !

trip's delayed...

a member of this site,he went out of his way to send me some information,a very cool,kind thing to do - i can't thank the guy enough !
thanks again miguel !


----------

